# [OT] Gentoo-Trophy zu gewinnen

## fonsi

Hi @ll,

Das  hier könnt ihr gewinnen.

Man muss  dieses Level von xmoto beenden und ein replay hier veröffentlichen.

Wer der schnellste ist, bekommt die trophy ein paar Tage später per Post.

Ende des Wettbewerbs ist der So. 11.Juni 2006 um 15:00 Uhr

Wenn ich merke, dass jemand bescheisst  :Wink:  , werde ich seine Teilnahme nicht zulassen.

Mitmachen dürfen alle die xmoto installieren können.

Gültige Replay müssen von mir abgespielt werden können. Benutze Linux  :Wink: 

Also viel Spass und strengt euch an  :Wink: 

PS: Bei Linuxforen.de sind auch Leute die Mitmachen

Post bei Linuxforen

----------

## dakjo

Scheiss Spiel!

----------

## ian!

Hehe.. hier trotzdem ein ebuild zu aktuellen Version:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=107968

----------

## tost

Kann man das Geschenk auch irgendwo kaufen ?

Sieht extrem geil aus das Teil und würde sich gut in der Vitrine machen

----------

## Inte

Die Aufmachung ist ja echt nett, aber warum ist bloß die Steuerung/Fahrphysik so grottenschlecht? Ok es ist eine Alpha, aber auf der Homepage "X-Moto is a challenging 2D motocross platform game, where physics play an all important role in the gameplay." zu schreiben halte ich für sehr gewagt.

Da gab es doch mal für den Gameboy Motocross Maniacs. Das habe ich geliebt!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sirro

Das Spiel kommt mir doch seeeeeeehr bekannt vor. Das Vorbild (Action SuperCross) fand ich jedenfalls klasse.

Leider ruckelt es mit dem normalen nv-Treiber extrem. Ich schaetze mal mit dem nvidia-Treiber wuerde es besser gehen, aber so ist es selbst mir "-ugly" zu lahm.

----------

## fonsi

 *tost wrote:*   

> Kann man das Geschenk auch irgendwo kaufen ?

 

Nein. Kann man nicht  :Wink: . Ist ein (noch) Einzelstück.

----------

## fonsi

Also Zeit ist im Moment bei ca. 1:18  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

Das kenn auch auch noch von gaaanz früher! Mit der selben realitätsnahen Physik ;-)

Aber wie kommt's, daß das Spiel so grausam langsam ist!? Ich hab zwar "nur" nen Athlon XP 1800+, aber es geht wirklich nur schleppend ...

----------

## fonsi

***push***

----------

## Vortex375

Hehe, also ich muss sagen, das Spiel macht echt süchtig. Aber der Gentoo-Level ist echt knackig, bin leider noch nicht weit gekommen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## franzf

Ich finds auch cool  :Smile: 

Bis auf den Fakt dass der Editor unbenutzbar ist!!

Ich kann die Beschriftung rechts nicht lesen. Sind nur wild angeordnete Pixel ^^

Und das war auch schon vor dem Xorg-7.1 so  :Razz: 

Und auf nem anderen Rechner auch...

Hast du da nen Tip?

Fehlt mir ne Schriftart?

Thx Franz

----------

## mkr

Es lohnt sich auch mal einen Blick in die Sourcen zu werfen. Die Physik-Engine ist echt interessant. Und falls einem das Bike zu langsam oder die Gravitation zu hoch ist, einfach die Parameter in der Datei PhysSettings.h anpassen.   :Very Happy: 

Und nein, bescheissen kann man damit nicht, die Replays laufen auf der ungepatchten Version nicht.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe einen Athlon XP 2600+, und das Spiel läuft mal gar nicht...Ist extrem langsam.

Braucht das Spiel soviel? Nutze Xorg 7...nv Treiber

Tobi

----------

## mkr

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Braucht das Spiel soviel? Nutze Xorg 7...nv Treiber
> 
> 

 

Das Game braucht keine schnelle CPU, aber unbedingt 3D-Unterstützung. Hast Du die mit den nv-Treibern?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich glaube nicht, ich glaube, das geht nur mit den offiziellen Nvidia Treibern...

Gut, dann werde ich das nachher mal versuchen hinzubekommen.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Gut, dann werde ich das nachher mal versuchen hinzubekommen.
> 
> 

 

Am einfachsten geht es indem du zuerst ein "emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx" machst, dann ein Backup von deiner xorg.conf erstellst und dann das nvidia-xconfig Tool über deine alte xorg.conf drüberlaufen lässt. Das Tool passt dann die Einstellungen in deiner xorg.conf (normalerweise zuverlässig) so an, dass beim nächsten Start von X gleich der andere Treiber geladen wird und auch sonst alles funktionieren sollte.

----------

## Finswimmer

Problem ist hierbei, dass die offiziellen Treiber von nvidia noch nicht mit xorg-7.x zurecht kommen...

Ich erbitte daher noch mehr Zeit, denn ich kann sonst gar nicht spielen  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## fonsi

liegt leider nicht drin  :Smile: 

Probiere mal

```
xmoto -ugly
```

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Problem ist hierbei, dass die offiziellen Treiber von nvidia noch nicht mit xorg-7.x zurecht kommen...

 

Stümmt NÜSCHT!

Es bestehen nur Probleme mit dem 7.1! Mit dem 7.0 klappt es bestens  :Wink: 

Wenn bei dir schon 7.1 läuft einfach downgraden (gibts ja schon 2 Threads zu im Deutschen Forum  :Smile: )

----------

## genmich

Oha, seh ich ja jetzt erst den Thread...direkt mal den Motor anwerfen.

----------

## KpR2000

Hi,

ich möchte das Spiel auch gerne spielen, habe jedoch Probleme mit der Kompilierung. Getestet habe ich die Versionen von 0.1.11 bis zur allerneusten aus dem cvs. Bitte hilft mir weiter:

```
...

.o `test -f 'src/MPhysics.cpp' || echo './'`src/MPhysics.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/MPhysics.Tpo" ".deps/MPhysics.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/MPhysics.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

src/MPhysics.cpp: In member function `void vapp::MotoGame::_InitPhysics()':

src/MPhysics.cpp:45: Fehler: »dWorldSetQuickStepNumIterations« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

src/MPhysics.cpp: In member function `void vapp::MotoGame::_UpdatePhysics(float)':

src/MPhysics.cpp:433: Fehler: »dWorldQuickStep« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

make[1]: *** [MPhysics.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/kai/Desktop/xmoto-cvs/xmoto'

make: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

```

----------

## fonsi

Sidolin von linuxforen.de hat gewonnen!

Gratulation  :Smile: 

----------

